
Input is hard – Deadzones - chii
https://medium.com/@_Gaeel_/input-is-hard-deadzones-73426e9608d3#.onka64e92
======
andreareina
Anybody tried a sigmoid curve of some sort? You get high granularity at the
low inputs where you're more likely to want it, a mostly-linear bit in the
middle and saturated output on the high end.

